# Is this algae?



## FernandoRivadavia (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello everyone,

This is my 1st post on this forum (other than intro), so please bear with me if this is a stupid question! 

There's something strange growing on my plants and I'm not sure if it's a plant, animal, fungus, bacteria, archaea or alien, hahaha!

At some angles I sometimes catch sight of shapes that look like hydra. Please see pic below:









Anybody know what this is? Is this a problem for my aquarium? Should I be trying to elliminate it and if so how?

Thanks tons, 
Fernando


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is a ciliate protozoan, Vorticella, living on bacteria in the water. Picture comes from http://www.microcosmos.nl/microgal.htm


----------



## FernandoRivadavia (Jun 7, 2010)

In my case they must be feasting on my algae bloom, hahaha!

Anyway, thanks tons for the reply! So should I be worried about these creatures? Should I get rid of them? And if so, how?

Thanks,
Fernando


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't worry about them. They are a normal response to, actually, fairly low levels of bacteria in the water. They should go away on their own in time unless there is some continuing source of food for the bacteria, such as a yeast CO2 generator burping up some of the sugar solution. By the way, that is a nice picture of them!


----------



## FernandoRivadavia (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks dude, that's good to know, what a relief!  I was worried this was yet one more aquarium pest that I'd have to control with yet another water quality test kit -- maybe having to monitor the relative levels of deuterium versus tritium isotopes or something like that, hahaha!

My picture good?? Yours is awesome!! 


Thanks,
Fernando


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That is not my picture! It is lifted from a web site:
http://www.microcosmos.nl/pics/vorticella01.jpg

When you are making a post, you can show pictures by linking to them, send an email, quote text, and post a link. See the little icons above the post box.


----------



## FernandoRivadavia (Jun 7, 2010)

HeyPK said:


> When you are making a post, you can show pictures by linking to them, send an email, quote text, and post a link. See the little icons above the post box.


Sorry, but I'm not following. Did I do something wrong in the way i posted my pic in my first message?

Thanks,
Fernando


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

No. I thought you assumed that I took that picture. I thought maybe you didn't know how pictures from other sites can be linked to.


----------



## FernandoRivadavia (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok, just a little miscommunication there, hehehe! Yes I did assume the pic was yours since you didn't mention otherwise. Either way, thanks tons for helping out and also for the beautiful pic link! 

F


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I probably should from now on mention where the pictures are coming from to give proper credit to the source.


----------

